# New here / going public with clean up



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello - I am new to this section of the site. We have started a major clean up, organize, get-rid-of, and re-do of our family life. We got a start last weekend when we started to clean up our Homeschooling materials. Piles and piles of materials and that does not include the 874 books to sort. I thought if I challenge myself to "go public" and announce I am cleaning up....then maybe I will stick to it this time. 

Three kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats, husband, Homeschooling, family business, plus 2 full time jobs.......3 Cabins we rent out......too many projects......all going full-steam for years now without any cleaning up. Older two boys left for College and a new house......so now it is time for a new chapter in our lives....which means we have to close up some of the loose ends and other chapters first. 

So - here I am and I plan to keep reading here to be inspired and so I will be too embarrassed if I don't clean up some more. 

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Welcome! I've aired my "dirty laundry" here also. You'll find tremendous support and encouragement from members.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

You can do it!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello - thank you for the greetings. Someone in another section gave me an idea of where I can find a source to get-rid-of-Fabrics. Two years ago someone donated piles and piles and piles of Fabric to our Homeschool and....like a nut...I took a whole Trailer full....plus the car full..thinking others would get excited about Free Fabric and help me use it up....but very few people wanted it. I have a whole room full! So - that is my next clean up project - to give away as much Fabric as I can.

The boys have helped lately and I think they have all the old clothes and shoes out of their rooms and storage. We do have someone who uses all the old clothes we can give him. So - that is going.

The books and Homeschool materials are harder. I love books. I have a very hard time parting with books and knowing which ones do I keep and which ones to pass on. I know that any book I would ever want I should be able to check-out later from a library...or find it online...but there is something very warm and comforting about holding a real book that I remember reading at another time....or that my Mother read....or my children.

How did some of you deal with getting rid of books and papers?? Or maybe should I ask that in another post?


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

In Our Area, Northern Illinois, some Of The Church Groups Make Blankets For The Homeless And Foreign Missions And Are Thrilled To Get Good Fabric. The group I am most familiar with are basically elderly ladies, they take some of the work home, and get together for a working potluck weekly. They Call These "single Use" Blankets. I Know Of One Group Who Uses Old Curtains, Anything That They Can Get Their Hands On. Also Some People And Groups Make Loom Rugs And Can Use Fabrics. Also The Linus Project If You Have Kids Fabric. Two Of The Church Groups In This Area That Make The Blankets Are Lutheran, Try calling one in your area. The group I know of takes double knits and "uglies" and also thread, old blankets for batting, sheets for backing and yarn for tying. I have made donations of money to them for incidentals they may need, and got rid of a lot of fabric i did not want any longer. I have tons of fabric too, quilting fabric, and I know it goes in and out of fashion, right now it is the reproduction fabrics that are hot, and I love them. My kids can carry all that out when I am gone.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Budsmom: I had to take a break from the clean-up since my youngest son now has the Flu. The older son had it last week but not too bad but the 11 year old is pretty sick. I will get back to business next weekend. Thank you for the ideas for the Fabric. I will look those up too. A friend of mine wants some for her Church ladies sewing. They make blankets for hospitals and nursing homes. Now - back to take temps.....talk to you all next weekend.


----------

